# Grooming Cost



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a 'going rate' for Maltese grooming. My mobile groomers were charging $35.00 for each, but they were grooming all 3 of our dogs and I was paying $55.00 for our older dog. They did a good job, but I just wasn't 100% satisfied. Someone recommended this place about 3 miles from me that offers day camp, boarding, and grooming. So I decided to try them. I'm paying just under $40 per dog, including anal glands, taxes, etc. I take them around 8:30 and pick them up before noon. They do a GREAT job and the owner has 5 or 6 Maltese herself, so I feel very comfortable leaving them there. (Plus, I found out the first time I walked in the door that we went to junior high and high school together, which was kind of neat! :thmbup

Anyway, though cost is way down on the list of what would be the most important reasons to choose a groomer, it is a factor. So I'm curious as to whether that is comparable to most other groomers.

Thanks!
Debbie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I think the cost of grooming depends as much on where you live as anything else. I always groom my coated dogs myself and started grooming my cut down dogs too about two years ago. Before that my groomer was charging $40/dog and that was with a 10% discount because I brought them in every six weeks or less. I live in a small town in Massachusetts and I can guarantee you that if I lived in Boston or any of the more affluent communities within a 15-mile radius of Boston I would probably be paying $55 to $60/dog.

MaryH


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jun 22 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595257


> I think the cost of grooming depends as much on where you live as anything else. I always groom my coated dogs myself and started grooming my cut down dogs too about two years ago. Before that my groomer was charging $40/dog and that was with a 10% discount because I brought them in every six weeks or less. I live in a small town in Massachusetts and I can guarantee you that if I lived in Boston or any of the more affluent communities within a 15-mile radius of Boston I would probably be paying $55 to $60/dog.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Spot on! I take Lilly to a groomer in Brookline (right next to Boston) and they charge $57 plus I give a $10 tip.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jun 22 2008, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595279


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Jun 22 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595257





> I think the cost of grooming depends as much on where you live as anything else. I always groom my coated dogs myself and started grooming my cut down dogs too about two years ago. Before that my groomer was charging $40/dog and that was with a 10% discount because I brought them in every six weeks or less. I live in a small town in Massachusetts and I can guarantee you that if I lived in Boston or any of the more affluent communities within a 15-mile radius of Boston I would probably be paying $55 to $60/dog.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Spot on! I take Lilly to a groomer in Brookline (right next to Boston) and they charge $57 plus I give a $10 tip.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, wow! I really had no idea because I've never talked to any other groomers or Maltese parents about it. Thanks for your feedback! :ThankYou:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Debbie, 

Since you and I live around the same area you might get a good rate of comparison here. I have Midis groomed by the groomer at Cheatham County Animal Hospital here in Ashland City. They charge somewhere around $40; used to be $35, and maybe it still is, but I had very specific instructions about no clippers, scissor cut the entire coat at 3", etc.... when it was around $40. Tell you the truth I didn't notice the last time exactly the charge (I did have her use clippers, but also had Midis' beard and ears scissored down very short and they had been in full length). A coworker of mine (with a long haired Dacshuand) has been pleased with the PetSmart at 100 Oaks and I think they also charged about $40. So I think the going rate around here is probably around $40-$50.

Hope this helps!

Cyndi


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia's grooming cost $80 + tip! :eek2_gelb2: But she is GREAT, I get what I want everytime and she never does her "own thing" ...... She only goes every couple months though! I cant afford the cost every month!! We are going to be moving in about a month and cannot decide if I want to drive up to her groomer (which would be about 30 minutes with traffic) or find another....


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jun 22 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595299


> Mia's grooming cost $80 + tip! :eek2_gelb2: But she is GREAT, I get what I want everytime and she never does her "own thing" ...... She only goes every couple months though! I cant afford the cost every month!! We are going to be moving in about a month and cannot decide if I want to drive up to her groomer (which would be about 30 minutes with traffic) or find another....[/B]


I'm paying $80 a month now, but for both of them. I have to admit, I've never given a tip. I don't know why I didn't think about it. They've looked great both times they've been there. And she always asks what I want, writes it down, and that's what she does. I'm really very pleased so far. 

Thanks for you feedback!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In Northern VA, it is $60+. The groomer that does Jonathan (since I'm not around often enough to do him) charges less for him...I think about $35 because he is sooooo good and always in good condition. She's the manager of the store and only she does him. Jonathan is incredibly, incredibly wonderful to groom and has a lovely coat. I think their regular price is around $60. 

I groom my own dogs...so its free LOL Soda is getting a bath at a groomer this week since he is home with the pet sitter. The pet sitter is brushing him, but it does take a bit to bath and blow dry him so hopefully the groomer will follow my instructions and do ONLY that. If they touch scissors to him I'll be pi$$ed! I trust nobody but myself LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's about what my groomers charge but I've been taking them every 7 to 10 days so I'm getting a discount. I'm really pleased with them and I love that they are so kind to the girls and seem to care about them  They want Tess LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

My groomer charges $48 and I leave a $5 tip. I love the groomer and actually gave her a gift card to Ulta last year for Christmas. She loves Tango and Tillie and takes very good care of them!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I pay $50 for each pup plus a tip. And I schedule their pampering days every 6 weeks


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 22 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595307


> I groom my own dogs...so its free LOL[/B]


That's one thing I wish I could do, but just haven't attempted yet...not on a full-scale, anyway. There are so many cute cuts in these posts! :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jun 23 2008, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595619


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 22 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595307





> I groom my own dogs...so its free LOL[/B]


That's one thing I wish I could do, but just haven't attempted yet...not on a full-scale, anyway. There are so many cute cuts in these posts! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

There sure are adorable cuts on this site! In FL we were paying $50 to a mobile groomer. Here, in MA, the mobile groomer quoted $75 (which includes a $25 gas fee). She said all the mobile groomers in this area charge about the same. I said no so she went to $60. I asked what it would be if I brought the dog to her to be done in the mobile spa. That was $50 if I was going to be a regular customer so I did that. I loved the cut and she cut more off of her when I saw her & wanted it "adjusted". I gave her the check and she said it was $55. I didn't even think of a tip for either groomer!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

$55 for my mobile groomer. The prices in Atlanta are all over the board. I've been quoted from $39 to $80.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie's haircuts run $50. My mom cuts my hair for free and I pay $50 every six weeks for Josie....that's love.

Josie says: I love my Lisa, she's so nice to me!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Where I live, Petsmart charges $38 for a bath, dry, cut, & nails. Other local groomers charge between $30-$34, and I'm not sure what the mobile groomers charge -- probably more, because they're coming to your house.*


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm near West Palm Beach Florida and I pay 120.00 for both, including the tip (I tip around 20%). My groomer is a pro, and I mean her shop is covered in grooming ribbons! 

In the summer I do it myself and try to follow the lines of her cut.

Mary Anna Herk and Theena


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I live in the Sacramento foothills. My groomer chargers $28 and I give a $7 (25% tip) so I pay $35 for the works for each girl. I feel really lucky after looking at the prices in the thread ....and especially since Kristian lets me stay all during the grooming (hour and 20 minutes) with no other furkids done inbetween mine.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jun 23 2008, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595682


> I live in the Sacramento foothills. My groomer chargers $28 and I give a $7 (25% tip) so I pay $35 for the works for each girl. I feel really lucky after looking at the prices in the thread ....and especially since Kristian lets me stay all during the grooming (hour and 20 minutes) with no other furkids done inbetween mine.[/B]


I never realized that you live in Sacramento! Next time Mia and I are up that way we should get together for a playdate!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The owner charges 66 dollars and I give a 10 tip, I think her price is high :huh: 
I love the guy that does Nemo though and to me it's worth it
It's a mobile grooming. It was 60 bucks but she said she is charging 66 cause of the gas prices/
Whatever, I'll just pay it, cause I am not searching for a new groomer it takes to much time and to many tears going through groomers.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 23 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595654


> Josie's haircuts run $50. My mom cuts my hair for free and I pay $50 every six weeks for Josie....that's love.[/B]


LOL That's so true!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 22 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595298


> Debbie,
> 
> Since you and I live around the same area you might get a good rate of comparison here. I have Midis groomed by the groomer at Cheatham County Animal Hospital here in Ashland City. They charge somewhere around $40; used to be $35, and maybe it still is, but I had very specific instructions about no clippers, scissor cut the entire coat at 3", etc.... when it was around $40. Tell you the truth I didn't notice the last time exactly the charge (I did have her use clippers, but also had Midis' beard and ears scissored down very short and they had been in full length). A coworker of mine (with a long haired Dacshuand) has been pleased with the PetSmart at 100 Oaks and I think they also charged about $40. So I think the going rate around here is probably around $40-$50.
> 
> ...


That does help! I haven't checked Petsmart here in Hermitage. It might be interesting to see if they are $40, as well. There definitely seems to be a very sizeable difference across the country!

Debbie


----------

